
X-band transmitters on the global marketplace - kartikkumar
https://blog.satsearch.co/2020-02-27-x-band-transmitters-available-on-the-global-marketplace
======
nimbius
[https://www.endurosat.com/cubesat-store/cubesat-
communicatio...](https://www.endurosat.com/cubesat-store/cubesat-
communication-modules/x-band-transmitter/)

Am i reading this correctly?? the x-band cubesat transmitter is the cost of a
Telsa???

~~~
Rebelgecko
I don't think you can get a Tesla for $22,000 (USD).

But these low volume (both in terms of # of units sold and SW&P) things get
really expensive as high R&D costs are mostly amortized by people who are
willing to ride the cutting edge. If you don't have high bandwidth
requirements you can get away with some $20 transmitters using LORA or some
cheapo ~900mhz transmitters that use amateur frequencies

~~~
someguydave
Your low-cost LORA/whatever plan would be foiled by lack of regulatory
approval for using those frequencies and those waveforms.

~~~
mNovak
If they're already ISM do they need special approval to use in space?

~~~
marsokod
The last time so checked, I could not find anything preventing the use of Lora
in space (if you are operating in the UK). However, the frequencies you can
use are different over different territories so it is up to your satellite to
use the correct ones depending on where it is and what it is pointing at.

